# Help! 2WW lady. Do I get a period on Cyclogest and what if I need a poo!?



## JessLange (Mar 14, 2011)

Help ladies! 1st time ICSI girl here on a 2ww.

Does anyone know whether I am waiting for AF? I am going stir crazy here and am trying to hold off testing until my OTD which is the 8th June. Thing is, if I don't get a period (and I have a really short cycle so I should before my OTD), I am going to think that it is as I am BFP and will be devestated if that is incorrect when I do test. Do you have AF on Cyclogest?

Also, I am a good motion girl and want to know how long I have to wait after inserting my jumbo jet of a pessary before I can go for a No. 2! Sounds crazy but sometimes I think I ought to double dose....

Jess. x


----------



## supertrouper81 (Oct 5, 2010)

I've never been on Cyclogest but I'm on Utrogestan which is the same kind of Progesterone pessary. Some ladies do get AF even while on progesterone support while others don't. I belong to the category that never gets AF until a couple of days after I've stopped with the progesterone support. Just like you, I'd prefer to just get AF if it didn't succeed but sometimes your body doesn't react the way you want it to.

I am keeping my fingers crossed that you will get a BFP!


----------



## supertrouper81 (Oct 5, 2010)

Regarding your second question, I've heard that you should leave it in for 30-60 minutes before going to the loo again.


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi Jess
I have always got a period while on cyclogest. (except for when got a bfp!) I am usually super regular on a cycle that is 28 days minus 6hrs, but with an ivf cycle with cyclogest AF came 26 days.
I put them in at night just before going to sleep to avoid the whole other issue    I have asked the doc and there is no harm on overdosing on them, so if you feel better with double dose then go ahead.   
Elsie


----------



## JessLange (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you Elsie and Supertrooper.
Fingers crossed Elsie for the 13th July and thanks for the info.
Supertrooper you are a star. I shall poo away happily now (but not for a couple of hours after buttocksqueezing for oncoming traffic!
Fingers and toes crossed for us all.

Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cleobelle (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi

I'm on IVF and on Cyclogest. I'm finding it gives me you know what or the other you know what so my number 2 cycle is completely wrecked. I'm also awaiting for 13th July on 2WW

Fingers crossed as on first cycle and need this to work !!!!

Cleobelle
x


----------



## JessLange (Mar 14, 2011)

Thinking of you Cleobelle!! Fingers crossed!

Jess xxx


----------

